# Site General > Site Info > Sticky Forum >  [HOW-TO] Video Tutorial on how to post a Picture!

## iceman25

Hey guys and gals, here is a video tutorial on how to upload a picture into your gallery and then include it in a thread. Hope its helpful  :Smile:  

How to upload and post a picture

----------

_Vypyrz_ (06-19-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> Hey guys and gals, here is a video tutorial on how to upload a picture into your gallery and then include it in a thread. Hope its helpful  
> 
> How to upload and post a picture


Nice job Raj! What program did you use? I know Snagit has that feature!

----------


## Smulkin

I am trying to incorporate that into the website - such an awesome easy to follow how-to.

Do you know if the bandwidth it is consuming while playing is the same as the total filesize?

----------


## iceman25

> Nice job Raj! What program did you use? I know Snagit has that feature!


Hey Robin, I'm using a program called VNC2SWF. Its a Python(Not our beloved herps) based open source application.  :Smile:

----------


## iceman25

> I am trying to incorporate that into the website - such an awesome easy to follow how-to.
> 
> Do you know if the bandwidth it is consuming while playing is the same as the total filesize?


I logged into my console and the bandwidth was at 122.28MB before and after I played the movie. I'm not really a network buff, so I really don't know how to check for bandwidth spikes. I think I did it the right way, but I cannot be sure. Would you mind telling me how, so I could double check?

----------


## Smulkin

Are you running through Cpanel?

(EDIT: we'll figure out a way - no worries - don't want to leech your bandwidth is all!)

----------


## iceman25

> Are you running through Cpanel?
> 
> (EDIT: we'll figure out a way - no worries - don't want to leech your bandwidth is all!)


Yup running cpanel.

----------


## Smulkin

The abndwidth counter on the left side of the main page does not update immediately but as a scheduled task (depending on how your host admins that admin tool lol).

Web/FTP Statistics > Bandwidth should give you a daily tally.

----------


## iceman25

Okay I see what you mean. I was hoping there would be someway to monitor it real time. I checked the general account information and the bandwidth usage has jumped upto 176 from the previous 122. I did run through the movie several times and I'm sure someone else must have accessed it as well. If it helps, I will see if I can cut down the size of the movie  :Smile:

----------


## Smulkin

What sort of software can you use to edit it?

----------


## iceman25

The thing is the movie by itself is 6.92Mb. I had to encode the voice into the flash movie separately. That brings the total to about 9.95MB. I'm gonna have to redo it again and tweak some of the settings to reduce the size down by several megs. I'll get it redone and shoot you a pm. And in the mean time I don't mind hosting it on my server  :Smile:

----------


## Smulkin

Just don't inconvenience yourself doing it bro, please.  I know right now is nuts for a lot of folks - papers, deadlines, work projects, tech reports ad infinitum.

So any flash editor can do it (minus the voicework)?

----------


## iceman25

I doubt that a flash editor is gonna be able to edit the swf movie. No worries Matt, it would take me very little time to get it redone. Had too much practice with it, lol. I will tackle it tomorrow in the afternoon sometime and send you the link.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jotay

Ice,
You rock! Thanks!
Now it seems most of my pics are 1536x1024 which is to big. Any suggestions on how to reduce them.


The tutorial was just what I needed, Thanks again.

----------


## Smulkin

Did your camera come with a software bundle? Any editing software?  They are ususally bundled with fairly easy to navigate image editing software.  In these programs you'll want to look for a _resize_ or _resample_ option.



If not you can use a free tool like Picasa  http://picasa.google.com/index.html

----------


## jotay

Actually in my Kodak easy share software it is there.
Thanks for your help or I never would have found it/ figured it out!

----------


## iceman25

> Ice,
> You rock! Thanks!
> The tutorial was just what I needed, Thanks again.


No problems. I was happy to do it. Figured it was time I made myself a little more useful around here, lol  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cloud7659

There should be a step by step picture tutorial on how to post videos  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks for the help again. Will try again after viewing link a couple more times. Yeah, just a little slow with technical stuff. :Confused:   :Embarassed:

----------


## JamminJonah

Raj my friend you are crazy!  in all the good ways haha talk about taking it to the next level - very impressive.

----------


## jglass38

Nice job Raj!  Looks awesome!

----------


## Gurgie

here's to hoping someone else uses Linux and something other than Flash, and to hoping that someone might be able to instruct/direct me on how to post photos.

it says I cant post attachments though...would that mean a picture as an attachment?

----------


## tigerlily

Sorry I don't use either of those to post pics, but I'll see if I can help.  (Most users say that can't post attachments, so don't worry about that.  You can still download pics.   :Wink:  )  

First make sure your pics are sized correctly.  Preferably 640 x 480 or smaller.   :Very Happy:   Then go to the gallery at the top of the Main page.  On the tool bar you should see My Stuff.  Under that you should see My Gallery.  After that you'll see you're gallery, and the bar will have upload.  Click that, and then Browse.  Find the pic you want and upload it.  Once the pic is uploaded you should see BBCode and a link beside it, under your pic.  Just copy and paste that link in the thread you want to post the pic in.  

If that doesn't work then try these instructions.  http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=18760

If that doesn't help, let me know.  Good luck.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Gurgie

too cool...thanks a lot.  now maybe I can get a good enough photo off the camera to post   :Smile: 

thanks a lot!!

----------

